# Pro Plan & Stool questions



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

I know a number of people here have said that they either use or have used pro plan in the past. I'm curious to know what your experiences have been with stool color while your dogs are on it. When I put my dog on it (Performance formula) about a year and 1/2 ago, his stool turned very green. I knew of at least six other people who were using it at that same time and they all gave the same experience. Very noticeably green stool. Did any of you have this experience?

I switched off of pro plan after a couple months, but the green stool has remained over the past year. The dog with this issue has been on the same food as my other dog, so I know that it's not the current food that is causing the strange color. The part that got me very interested was that this dog was put on antibiotics for an unrelated issue a couple days ago and to my surprise.....his stool is now a very normal brown color. Seems an odd coincidence to me....I'm not sure what the cause was, but I'm interested in trying to find out.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I use pro plan large breed formula and Brady's poops are normal 
Wish I could be more help


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have fed my dogs Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach formula for many years and have never had any abnormal coloration to their stool. In the recent past, we have also used the Pro Plan Selects for my young dogs and they all did very well on this formula too.


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

I would get a blood work up to be safe.


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmm. Maybe it's just with the performance formula. It was like clockwork with all of our dogs....each owner/handler said that as soon as they started the pro plan performance....poof....their dog's stool was green. Very strange. But too many dogs over too long a time frame, etc. to be coincidence. Must be something different in that specific formula.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Pretty easy to look up







(maybe I am the only weirdo that would Google "green stool?") lol

This explains a lot

http://altmedicine.about.com/od/gettingdiagnosed/a/stools.htm

Cherri


----------



## mikaK9 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! And actually not weird at all....believe me, I've looked up way too much about dog poop









I had already read about the color green being a result of the food moving through them too fast, but figured it had to be beyond that, considering that all these dogs had green stool instantly when they were put on pro plan performance. The line at the bottom of the website about food causes is probably a good answer here - must be some different supplement levels/types in the formula. The strange part though was that my dog's stool stayed green even when I changed his food - and now instantly turned brown with antibiotics. The agony of trying to figure out dog poop


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Well there was also another issue with liver enzymes and them not hanging around the bowel too long (sites stated that it is transit time that causes the green to change to yellow or brown) Maybe the food is very digestible and moves through quickly? (lol heaven forbid that Pro Plan should actually do something right







)

Cherri


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

I have been feeding pro plan puppy to my youngest, pro plan large breed to the 2 older ones. never no problems.


----------

